# Cancelled My Cable Thinking Of Getting A Roku Streaming Player



## Mad Scientist (Jan 3, 2012)

Cancelled my cable yesterday and returned the equipment today, still have my Internet of course but I'm "sans tv" for while until I figger something else out. Didn't watch *any* Bowl Games or the Rose Parade either, didn't miss em. 

Anyone have one of these? 
Roku Streaming Player | Watch Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, Crackle and More on Roku Player

My wife and I downloaded and watched both seasons of the BBC Drama "Downton Abbey" in about 5 days. It was so much better than waiting for a new episode every week. 

I was amazed to discover that BluRay devices have internet streaming as well!

Any thoughts or opinions appreciated!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2012)

CNet Editors review:

*The good*: The Roku 2 XS is an ultrasmall Wi-Fi streaming-media box that offers dozens of Internet video and audio services, including Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, Crackle, Pandora, NHL, NBA, and MLB, among many others. It works with HD and standard TVs, and it includes a Wii-like motion controller for casual gaming (Angry Birds is included).

*The bad*: The best streaming channels require paid subscriptions or pay-per-view fees. The Roku 2 XS doesn't currently support DLNA access (streaming media from networked PCs), and USB file support is very limited. Don't expect a full-blown Wii-like gaming experience; Angry Birds is currently the only game available.

*The bottom line*: Thanks to a varied range of content offerings--including Netflix, Amazon, Hulu Plus, Crackle, and Pandora--that beats the Apple TV, the Roku 2 XS is the best all-around streaming-media box you can get for less than $100.

Roku 2 XS Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

From PCMag

Roku 2 XS Review & Rating | PCMag.com


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miro - Free, open-source music and video player.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyMYbmB_k6c&feature=related]How to connect PC to TV - YouTube[/ame]

Newegg.com - Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250 Hybrid TV Tuner &#47;Video Recorder 1196 PCI-Express x1 Interface


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 3, 2012)

Kicked the pay television can down the road a few months ago myself.
Even though I can afford to pay the $$$ for 300 channels....I just couldn't hack knowing that we were only watching maybe 10 tops. 

Get yourself an HDMI video output card for your computer...then you can hook up your computer to your flatscreen TV and see it in full HD in full resolution. You will be amazed at how much you watched is provided free on the internet and legal. Then....THEN...you will be further amazed how much is provided on the internet...not so legal.

I suggest getting one of these...ZaReason, Inc. Your Linux hardware builder!   a cheap and fantastic media PC.
Everything you need right out of the box.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 3, 2012)

I also looked at Roku...but don't like that I have no control over it's content. 
It's best feature is that it only cost $90...but it is after all really just a conduit for pay tv sites.
To me you are better off getting an HDMI output card for your computer (assuming you have a flatscreen with HDMI support) - you have the same access as with Roku...but also access to the billion other places to get video and play DVD's and games all on your flatscreen


----------



## Dabs (Jan 4, 2012)

Some of this is new news to me!
When I first moved into this apartment, 3 years ago, I got a Triple Bundle Deal.....(so they say)
It was cable, internet and home phone.....it started out at about $115. per month, but every month the cost kept going up.
It was finally at $178...and I ordered NO movies during the month....when I would call, I got the usual..."this went up- the cost of this went up"....etc.etc.
Bullshit.
I stopped everything...I didn't need a home phone anyway, that's why we have cell phones....I have internet on my cell phone.....but the television part was a bummer.
I couldn't stand not having SOMETHING to work the Tv, and I sure didn't want to DVD always.
So I ended up going with AT&T to get my internet back up.......because besides the cell phone, I have a desktop computer and a laptop....and then I added satellite....went with DirecTV.
For both I pay $86 per month....much better than what I was paying.
I honestly have not heard of this Roku...........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 4, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Some of this is new news to me!
> When I first moved into this apartment, 3 years ago, I got a Triple Bundle Deal.....(so they say)
> It was cable, internet and home phone.....it started out at about $115. per month, but every month the cost kept going up.
> It was finally at $178...and I ordered NO movies during the month....when I would call, I got the usual..."this went up- the cost of this went up"....etc.etc.
> ...



If you don't have an HDMI ready TV - then your wasting your money.
You will need a solid internet connection with good speed.
However, like I say above...there is nothing you can do with Roku that you can't with any computer with an HDMI output card installed...plus with a computer you have access to a billion more sites than Roku.


----------



## PeteEU (Jan 5, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Some of this is new news to me!
> ...



Agree fully on this. Making your own "box" is far better than buying ready made stuff. But of course requires some computer knowledge to do..


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 5, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> Miro - Free, open-source music and video player.
> 
> How to connect PC to TV - YouTube
> 
> Newegg.com - Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250 Hybrid TV Tuner /Video Recorder 1196 PCI-Express x1 Interface



I just ran Miro install, but my virus protection warned of threats. It this because it is an open-source?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Miro - Free, open-source music and video player.
> ...


Not sure.  I scanned it with both Avast and Malwarebytes, no threat found.  What anti-virus are you using?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 5, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



AVG. I have had this happen before with other BitTorrent programs. I'd like to have the capability, but I'm concerned about opening up my computer to possible invasions.

Found this at wiki

BitTorrent and malware

Several studies on BitTorrent have indicated that a large portion of files available for download via BitTorrent contain malware. In particular, one small sample[74] indicated that 18% of all executable programs available for download contained malware. Another study [75] claims that as much as 14.5% of BitTorrent downloads contain zero-day malware, and that BitTorrent was used as the distribution mechanism for 47% of all zero-day malware they have found.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 5, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I hadn't thought about BitTorrent which is a major virus carrier, too juicy a target for the bad guys.  But I thought BitTorrent was only one available option with Miro, not the primary download/streaming engine which means if you don't use it you won't have an issue.
I double checked, only one of it's _optional_ sources is YouTorrent, don't use it if it concerns you.
I don't know why AVG has a problem with it, I stopped using AVG years ago when they decided to emulate Norton in size and resource usage.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 5, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Cancelled my cable yesterday and returned the equipment today, still have my Internet of course but I'm "sans tv" for while until I figger something else out. Didn't watch *any* Bowl Games or the Rose Parade either, didn't miss em.
> 
> Anyone have one of these?
> Roku Streaming Player | Watch Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, Crackle and More on Roku Player
> ...


_Downton Abbey_ is a wonderful BBC production.  Like _Upstairs Downstairs,_ it examines the relationship between the British aristocracy and its servant class.  I truly enjoyed every moment of Season One and eagerly look forward to Season Two, which begins this coming Sunday.  BBC Masterpiece Theater is superb!

Have you seen _Gosford Park_?  If not, don't miss it.  It's a one-episode movie along the same lines but with some stylized differences.  

Another really fine BBC production which I'm currently enjoying is _Foyle's War._ 


I don't have BluRay.  I'd thought about getting one but opted for Cablevision DVR which is keeping me busy enough for now.


----------



## Toro (Jan 5, 2012)

I cancelled Comcast when they converted.  It was a horror show.  I switched to Direct TV and love it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Cancelled my cable yesterday and returned the equipment today, still have my Internet of course but I'm "sans tv" for while until I figger something else out. Didn't watch *any* Bowl Games or the Rose Parade either, didn't miss em.
> 
> Anyone have one of these?
> Roku Streaming Player | Watch Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, Crackle and More on Roku Player
> ...



Found this....... very interesting, ya might want to check it out.

Kylo Media Browser Makes Web Surfing on HDTVs a Snap | PCWorld


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 14, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Cancelled my cable yesterday and returned the equipment today, still have my Internet of course but I'm "sans tv" for while until I figger something else out. Didn't watch *any* Bowl Games or the Rose Parade either, didn't miss em.
> ...



It sortof runs on Ubuntu...lot of damn ads!


----------



## editec (Jan 14, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Cancelled my cable yesterday and returned the equipment today, still have my Internet of course but I'm "sans tv" for while until I figger something else out. Didn't watch *any* Bowl Games or the Rose Parade either, didn't miss em.
> 
> Anyone have one of these?
> Roku Streaming Player | Watch Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, Crackle and More on Roku Player
> ...


 
I jettisoned TV a few years ago.

Got net flicks instand download for $8 a month.

That satisfies my _mindless TV viewing_ addiction.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



When's the last time you used it, the write up says it's Windows and Mac compatible and nothing about ads.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 14, 2012)

pretty kewl.  Never heard of it. Looks pretty nice.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 14, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Just today when I read this.
I installed it with Wine.
I meant the ads are on the sites you go to...didn't mean it was attached with Kylo.

It installed with Wine on the first try - I am running 10.04

Some of the videos don't want to play...it errors out with "incompatable video player". - I have a feeling KYLO ports the video through media player...which of course is not on Ubuntu.
Would seem like a very easy fix for a willing coder.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 14, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



As is true with most premium online TV/Movie services ya pay a fee or ya deal with ads.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 14, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah...I am just not used to ads. I am spoiled with ABP.


----------

